# new plants



## fishdude32 (Nov 20, 2007)

i was thinking of getting some plants for my tank but i heard some types of fish uproot them so can someone tell me what fish do that. i was thinking of getting java fern and some anubias and anarachis


----------



## fishdude32 (Nov 20, 2007)

can someone please help me


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

for one, give it some time,some one will answer eventually.

second, yes, some fish will up root/eat plants. if you want live plants, just stay away from large fish, such as large cichlids, silver dollars, pacus, etc. these fish all need lsrge tanks tho. all tetras, dwarf cichlids, etc. most community fish are not going to uproot or eat your plants.

what size tank and what kinds of fish do you have? all these are neccary for us to help you


----------



## fishdude32 (Nov 20, 2007)

i have a 20-25g tank no fish yet in that tank and a 15-20g tank with 1 swordtail 1guppy 1neon tetra 1 otto and 3 zebra danios


----------



## fishdude32 (Nov 20, 2007)

ok thanks i'll get more fish and my guppy is a male and so far he has left my other fish alone but i'll look out for that


----------

